# Storage drawer chest



## Robbo60 (8 Mar 2021)

I want to build a chest with different size drawer to store my tools and stuff in. Below is an idea of what I'm thinking. About 300mm deep.
I've never attempted anything like this so my thought process is to do the rebates on the sides as one piece and then split.
Question - Would the uprights be Ok just glued and brad nailed? The only ones you would see would be on the top.
Thinking of 18mm ply for outside and 12mm for dividers?
Then use 1/4, 1/4, 1/4 for drawers - not sure whether to face them.
Thanks


----------

